# IH 454 3-way distributor - front loader and trailer.



## Misior

Hello
I bought a 454 International tractor with a front loader. Loader has only lifting up.
I want to install splitter 3 way I could also steer loader bucket and make hydraulic jack to the trailer.
Maybe someone has just done and tell you how and where to connect the divider?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## sixbales

Misior,

The simplest way to control all three hydraulic functions is with a 3 spool double-acting hydraulic valve. You already have a pressure line and return line to/from your existing loader valve. You would connect the pressure and return lines to the 3 spool valve. This will give you the following functions:

1. Loader lift and lower (with down pressure).
2. Bucket tilt forward and aft.
3. Hydraulic Jack raise and lower.

You have to add cylinders and hoses to accomplish the above. The 3 spool valve has to be open-center to be compatible with IH systems. Open center means that the valve dumps fluid back to the reservoir in the neutral position.


----------



## Misior

Thank you for your response but I already know. I have another problem. Maybe I can explain.
I have exactly the hydraulic distributor as in your photo. I did not know just how it is called in English 
The 3 spool is an open-center as you say. It is part of a forklift.
The front loader is controlled by a one hydraulic hose connected to the system in place behind the right rear wheel. It controls the lever up / down.

When I connect 3 spool instead of the front loader is until you move the lever to position raise, there is no pressure in the system.
There is a possibility of such a connection of the hydraulic distributor so they do not have to lock the lever in the top position?


----------



## Fedup

What you are hoping to do is possible, but the hydraulics are a bit different between the European and North American versions of the 454, so without viewing and studying your particular tractor I can't tell you which lines/fittings are in involved. The valve mentioned above MAY be exactly what you need, depending on the path of oil flow through the existing remote valve and three point lift system. In most cases, the flow goes first to remotes then to lift, On some Internationals the flow reaches the remotes last and a loader(or extra) valve can be added in very easily. The line at the bottom of the valve in the the photo could be the key here. It appears this may be for fluid exiting the valve (and possibly?) returning into the tractor. If you follow that line, where does it go? You must first determine the oil flow path in your case in order to help decide if this will be simple or complicated. You may need to locate someone nearby who can help sort this out.


----------



## Misior

Hose who wrote the photo (the thick bent at right angles) is a wire that was originally connected to the trailer.
If the lever up / down is in the neutral position that nothing happens. However, if a lever in top position is the tube leaks oil under pressure.
According to the scheme could connect to the line number 35. It is a return line from the original spool. Is it possible to connect somewhere outside? Is she falls back into gear?


----------



## Fedup

Sorry, but the parts in the photo are too dirty to identify much. The line at the bottom. Is this line 35 in the drawing? If so, where does it connect? Does it lead to a coupler on the back with a hose to the loader, or does it connect into the tractor somewhere?


----------



## Misior

Line the bottom line is connected to the loader. Originally it is a hose to connect tipping trailer. At the rear of the tractor it is fitting and there connect two wires - one in the picture with the front loader.
Sorry, but I notice in the diagram that the rope 35 is not high pressure, because it stops them spool. I would have to connect to the line 29.
I'm sorry that these parts are dirty but I did not have time yesterday to clean. Maybe the dirt is a cap that can be unscrewed and connected to the hose.

EDIT:
I found this topic on the internet. 
But I do not know if this will work? Or is it better to connect in series the tube 2. Fig7. I will not use either of two valves simultaneously.



> Thanks for all your help. I think I have devised a plan to install the new control valve. I am going to put a Tee in the main feed of the return from the auxilary valves and that will be the feed for the control valve, which is this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for the return I am hoping to to undo the plug right next to the power steering return in the following photo and add the return hose.


----------



## sixbales

Misior,

I posted on the internet (YT forum) a request for ideas of where to tap hydraulics on a 454. Received the following response from *jimb2* :

"Hi, three common options:
1)If tractor has 1 remote hydraulic valve, connect loader control valve to remote outlets and tie remote control lever back to allow hydraulic oil to flow to loader control valve.
2) Add power beyond port on the outside of last remote control valve.
3) Remove "L" shaped pipe that goes from top of last remote control valve to draft control module under the seat, cap off draft control valve input and connect to port on top of remote control valve to loader control valve and return hydraulic line from loader control valve to hydraulic drain plug under right rear axle.

Option 1 is cheapest and easiest if there is a remote outlet and the remote is never used.
Option 2 is most expensive and power beyond ports maybe unavailable.
Option 3 is the most common option is remote outlet is being used while using loader.


Repost with the choice of option and I will attempt to find a picture.

JimB2" 
_________________________________________________________

Post back with your choice and jimb2 will try to get you some pictures of that hydraulic connection.


----------



## Misior

The best option for me is number 3.
I thought to connect like this: the return of the auxiliary valve to a port on top of a loader remote control valve (power). If I use the auxiliary lever I will not use the loader. If I used a loader that will not be used at the same time auxiliary valve.
Pipe that goes from top of last remote control valve (under seat - auxiliary valve) goes to the oil filter housing on the left side of the tractor.


----------



## sixbales

Misior, 

Attached is a diagram from *jimb2* with the following comments:

"Hi, option #3 is the best choice and yes the European 454 maybe slightly different than North American version. My brother has 454, 495, 3230 and 684. He had 2350 Quick Attach loader on his 495 and then he bought a 3230 (newer version of 584) and we moved loader from 495 to 3230. See attached photo, option #3 is #2 in the attached photo. We used option #3 and both his 495 and 3230 had pipe #39 that went from top of last remote hydraulic control valve to draft control under the back of the seat. We removed pipe item #39, capped it off at the draft control and connected the in port of loader control to elbow on top of remote control valve, then the output of the loader control valve to the hydraulic drain plug under the right rear axle.

For your friend in Poland he can just connect the elbow on top of remote control to in port of loader hydraulic control and the out port of loader control to the hydraulic pipe going back to the hydraulic filter area.

Good luck to your friend.
JimB "


----------



## Misior

Thank you very much for your help.
In the European version looks a little different. If you can ask if, as in the figure below is correct?


----------



## sixbales

Misior,

I sent your diagram to *jimb2* and his comments were: 

"Yes, that should work. Just make sure loader control valve is setup for open center hydraulic system. Meaning that the hydraulic oil flows in a continuous loop until a hydraulic control lever is activated.
JimB"

Good luck with your project. Let us know how it turns out when completed.


----------



## Misior

Super! Thank you and to all who helped.
Loader control valve is of course setup for open center hydraulic system.
As soon as I do I would put here pictures.
It could take a little bit because the tractor I do in my free time after work.


----------

